# David Tennant quits as Doctor Who



## Rwr4539 (Oct 29, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7698539.stm

So, who'll be the next Doctor?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Oct 29, 2008)

I think I'll cry... Tenant was so awesome as the Doctor.

No clue who it'll be next. Be interesting if it was a woman, although I dunno if the plot allows for gender-changes during regenerations.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 29, 2008)

D:

My mum just told my brother over the phone.

I can hear
"WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT"

I'm sad :(

EDIT: They need to keep the same Doctor and assistant partnership for more than one series. I don't like all of this change :(


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 29, 2008)

D:

I thought he was just taking a year off to do his Shakespeare thing.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm glad I came into the series after Nine left, because that would have been sadder, but this was sort of expected. And anyway, he's had three years - more than the average, I think. I just hope they pick the right person for Eleven.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 30, 2008)

As long as he's ginger...


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 30, 2008)

...I saw my housemate earlier and she wasn't crying tears of blood, so I don't think she knows yet. o.o
I don't know how she'll react to the news, but since she has posters of him on every wall of her room (plus the calendar, figurines and ticket stubs from his performances of Hamlet), I don't think it'll be pretty.

I'm really interested to see who they'll cast as Eleven, too. I'm hoping he'll be gay, because given how many people -especially kids- watch it, it'd be really great (gay visibility in media, especially as mainstream as the BBC is terribly low), and it's not like the writers have anything against it. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Eevee (Oct 30, 2008)

fuckkkkkkkkkkk

why do we have to have a year off if he's leaving anyway then augh  >:(


----------



## Jester (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh my god.... I'm going to miss him so much! I can't wait to see who they cast as number eleven though.

@Danni. Can you take a vid of the breakdown?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 31, 2008)

I vote Hamster for Doctor!


----------



## Frosty~ (Oct 31, 2008)

Eevee said:


> fuckkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> why do we have to have a year off if he's leaving anyway then augh  >:(


I believe it's something to do with the transition to Moffat.
I was annoyed, but if it makes Series 5 all the more epic, I'm fine with it, considering we still get a few specials in 2009



Dannichu said:


> I'm really interested to see who they'll cast as Eleven, too. I'm hoping he'll be gay, because given how many people -especially kids- watch it, it'd be really great (gay visibility in media, especially as mainstream as the BBC is terribly low), and it's not like the writers have anything against it. *crosses fingers*


We have Captain Jack already. If 11 is gay, it'll send the fans raging with Doctor/Jack pairings.


----------



## Espeon (Oct 31, 2008)

Noooooooooooooooooo! How did I not see this thread before? :<<<<

...Oh yeah, I remember why now. I suck. :P

I heard this information on the news after watching Heroes on BBC3 and thought to myself: "Nah, it must just be a hoax or something! He wouldn't leave now would he?" 

Unfortunately it was plastered over the news yesterday along with Johnathan Ross' prank call. I think this is slightly more important than that though but people obviously have nothing better to talk about than a prank call.

I really liked David Tennant as the Doctor and there are only two actors I would allow to take up the next Doctor role, one of which is female so it probably wouldn't ever happen.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 31, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> EDIT: They need to keep the same Doctor and assistant partnership for more than one series. I don't like all of this change :(


Agreed: People will not get bored with the same two main characters for more than one series if said characters are good



ultraviolet said:


> D:
> 
> I thought he was just taking a year off to do his Shakespeare thing.


He is (although there are some specials), but he isn't coming back afterwards now



Dannichu said:


> I'm really interested to see who they'll cast as Eleven, too. I'm hoping he'll be gay, because given how many people -especially kids- watch it, it'd be really great (gay visibility in media, especially as mainstream as the BBC is terribly low), and it's not like the writers have anything against it. *crosses fingers*


As far as the actor goes, I don't think it matters that much. For the character we don't need him gay - that's why we have Jack Harkness for.



Eevee said:


> fuckkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> why do we have to have a year off if he's leaving anyway then augh  >:(


Because the decision to take a year off was made beforehand, and Tennant isn't actually leaving until 2010, there just won't be a series next year due to his time commitments



Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> I vote Hamster for Doctor!


Me too.


----------



## Jolty (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok I swear I am the ONLY person who's known this for ages
...or maybe my dad just suspected this for ages, one of the two

Tennant would've had... 4 or so years after the 2009 specials anyway and that's a decent amount of time lol :B

I'm not /so/ bothered about him leaving, because Jon Pertwee was /my/ doctor (my dad's been a fan since 1963 and most episodes I saw when I was little were the 3rd doctor) and I'm actually more excited to see who'll be the 11th Doctor and what he'll be like and stuff...

also


			
				Dannichu said:
			
		

> I'm really interested to see who they'll cast as Eleven, too. I'm hoping he'll be gay, because given how many people -especially kids- watch it, it'd be really great (gay visibility in media, especially as mainstream as the BBC is terribly low), and it's not like the writers have anything against it. *crosses fingers*


They have Jack for the gay. And I'm sure there have been bazillions of other gay moments through the new series so maybe having the Doctor be gay would be... overkill? anyway can timelords even change their sexuality when they regenerate


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 31, 2008)

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> I believe it's something to do with the transition to Moffat.


No, it was just great timing.

Tennant planned to leave after 3 series as he said in the interview, the duo just left at the same time.

Also, I would like a female Doctor, it may give a twist to the tale. Not as much as I want Hammond in the TARDIS though.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 31, 2008)

@All the comments on a gay Doctor - who says there should only be one gay character?


----------



## Jolty (Oct 31, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> @All the comments on a gay Doctor - who says there should only be one gay character?


There doesn't /need/ to be loads... it wouldn't matter if there weren't any at all, it's kind of irrelevant to the show really
Don't get me wrong, it's awesome that Jack's anything-sexual but y'know it doesn't matter does it?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 31, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> @All the comments on a gay Doctor - who says there should only be one gay character?


In a show where we only have two/three significant male characters (The Doctor, Jack, and (possibly) Mickey Smith), of which two are only in every so often, having the two male characters with the most screen time (including Torchwood) gay would constitute overkill.

There is of course nothing to stop them adding a new gay character to the cast, but making the 11th Doctor gay isn't the way to do it.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 31, 2008)

I supppose that's a good point.

I just realised how awesome it'd be if Davros was gay :3


----------



## Jolty (Oct 31, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I just realised how awesome it'd be if Davros was gay :3


that'd be hilariously weird

Davros having a sexuality AT ALL would be hilariously weird


----------



## Eevee (Oct 31, 2008)

what the hell

the doctor has historically had no relationships at all; rose was a surprising exception and was still danced around even in the davies finale

jack cameos occasionally but is hardly main cast, and he's not gay anyway

mickey is long gone


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 31, 2008)

Eevee said:


> what the hell
> 
> the doctor has historically had no relationships at all; rose was a surprising exception and was still danced around even in the davies finale


There's this as well - in fact given there's only one regular male character asexuality is probably the way to go. I hadn't forgotten this, i just didn't mention it.



Eevee said:


> jack cameos occasionally but is hardly main cast, and he's not gay anyway


He's closer to being main cast than any other (non-Time Lord) male (John Barrowman is even listed in the opening credits), and whilst he isn't gay he is 'omnisexual' (or something), which is really bi+aliens. Still fills the 'gay' role when he does show up. (Or seems to to the uninterested eye in a show where the second most significant male character only makes cameo appearences)



Eevee said:


> mickey is long gone


He's the only other male character to have been around for more than one season _and_ to have had more than one round trip in the TARDIS. Also he's back in the 'normal' universe, so he may show up again (or join Torchwood).


----------



## Kinova (Nov 1, 2008)

... I could've sworn this news was out ages ago. o_o Unofficially, or something.

But anyway; it was about time he moved on, I think. It wouldn't be the same show if the Doctor was the same for much longer than he's been in it already. I have some friends who were appauled when I told them, though. Three D: faces in a row.

I think it'd be awesome to have a female Doctor, but that'd probably be rocking the boat a bit too much for their taste. Maybe a later regeneration...

If they're sticking with guys, then I think James Nesbitt would be cool~ There was a rumour going around that it was him a couple of years back that got stamped on by the BBC, but he has worked with Moffat before and he was good at doing the manic bit in Jekyll, which is a Doctor quality. Aside from that, John Simm would've been cool, but he was the Master so eh.

@ The Doctor being gay thing: wouldn't have thought there would be much point seeing as he's pretty much always been very, er, un-sexual.


----------



## Espeon (Nov 1, 2008)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Not as much as I want Hammond in the TARDIS though.


No no no no no!

No Hammond in TARDIS! I won't allow it! xD


----------



## Rwr4539 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah as much as I like Hammond, I wouldn't really want to see him in the TARDIS.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 2, 2008)

Rwr4539 said:


> Yeah as much as I like Hammond, I wouldn't really want to see him in the TARDIS.


Why not?


----------



## Raichu Grunt (Nov 3, 2008)

I wanted Tennant to do one more series as the Doctor, but change his personality slightly. A bit of a darker doctor, thats why I loved Series 3, it explores a different side to him, he should've stayed  one more series to experiment with Moffat's new script. he'll be legend, he always has been, he says hes not bringing classic monsters back, I agree with him, but at least 1 Classic story in say 2 series. Oh well, I trust Moffat.


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 3, 2008)

Richard.E.Grant.
Anyone?


Also The Doctor should never be a girl, don't mean to sound sexist, cos i'm *not*
The Doctor is a male timelord he probably can't even turn into a female, it makes me feel wierd and even angry when I hear that someone wants to be the next Doctor.

No one should really be the Doctor if they've already played an important role.

Except for Colin Baker ( but that kinda gets away with it)

Tracy Anne Oberman (or however you spell it) Wants to be the doctor *she played Yvonne Hartman in Army of Ghosts*  -Groan-

A Black Doctor? Possibly, Adrian Lester would be perfect for the role, but sadly I don't see it happening.


----------

